# Pics of my Subframe bushing install



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

I took some pictures of the subframe collars not bushings(whoops) install that I did yesterday.
Tools needed:
Jackstands
Jack-to stabilize/lower and raise the differential
Socket wrench with extension for the forward subframe bushings
Breaker bar
Pry bar
Gloves









Got them in yesterday morning from JGYCustoms.








With the exeption of the springs/struts this starts the beginning of my rear suspension changes. 








Gonna do a lot of cleaning back here, there's grime and grease buildup from the differential everywhere. Note the cheapy ebay lower control arm bar. I got the spherical bearing bar to replace it with. You can see the subframe bushing also.








Here's the subframe bushing on the forward section of the subframe.








15mm socket takes the bottom collar off. I needed a breaker bar to break these off also.








Breaker bar.








This shows where I used the jack to hold up the differential. You'll probably need to lower the jack slightly to slide the top collars in. I also had to use a prybar to wedge the passenger side down slightly.








Prybar.








Slide the top collar in.
















Done on the rearest subframe collars.








Done on the forward subframe collars.








Heres's the bottom collars for the subframe collars.

































Finished. Some Purple Power and a couple more scrub sessions and I'll have this thing cleaned up pretty good by the time I install the other parts.


----------

